# Bromeliads on a drip wall?



## yikesjason (Aug 1, 2009)

Will broms do well on a drip wall similar to ecoweb, or do they need water sprayed on them so their cup can be filled?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Broms with roots that stay wet all the time will generally rot. They would have a hard time of it on a drip wall.


----------



## yikesjason (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I am not actually a frog guy, but you this forum has been my best reference for setting up my dripwall. 

At first I was really wanting some broms, but I am having pretty good success with common house plants from places like Home Depot. This set up is still fairly new, but I have been getting some pretty good growth on the sections that have water on a timer several times per day. The section of the drip wall that is below the rim of the aquarium has water all the time most of the plants have not done very well there, but some blue green algae is starting to show its like for the spot. 

Here are some pics. 






























Here is my favorite plant up close.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice set-up. I would love to see some construction pictures.


Troy


----------



## yikesjason (Aug 1, 2009)

There are some more build details here.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...729-yikesjasons-150-wide-discus-tank-8-a.html


----------

